# I close my eyes, only for a moment then the moments gone...



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Someone is about to become dust in the wind...

You may want to let your fellow BOTLs know how much they mean to you, because one of them is about to leave us... :gn 


I don't know how to read these danged click and ship confirmation numbers, so I'll post the whole thing...

420 (zip code) 9101 0385 5574 9003 3695 52

That is all.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I tend to utilize my good eye...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I tend to utilize my good eye...


:c

No, the actual confirmation number is included in that long number on the printout.

I think it's probably just 9101 0385 5574 9003 3695, or the first or last set of 4 numbers isn't part of it...?

Anyway, you'd better stop that dirty habit you have before you go blind in both eyes... 

:sl <- the closest smily I could find to spanking the monkey... slapping the gorilla... :tg


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I tend to utilize my good eye...


:r Nice Bigwaved! And did you just pass 6k in posts?!?! Wow, you must type fast!

VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

You are correct...on all accounts.  I am just giving you some :sl So, which one is the good one?



Greerzilla said:


> :c
> 
> No, the actual confirmation number is included in that long number on the printout.
> 
> ...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

It is probably this:

0103 8555 7490 0336 9552

Can I guess where its going?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> It is probably this:
> 
> 0103 8555 7490 0336 9552
> 
> Can I guess where its going?


You sure can, but I won't publically confirm if you are right.

Oh, and there is no prize for getting it right... but my contest is still open to guess what smokes I'll get from JHawk tomorrow.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r clever


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Can I guess where its going?


BTW... it's not Kansas if that's what you were thinking. I don't know why anyone would think Kansas though.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very good play !!

Hith them and hit them hard.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> It is probably this:
> 
> 0103 8555 7490 0336 9552
> 
> Can I guess where its going?


Very well done...

The CN is 0103 8555 7490 0336 9552 as they just emailed it to me finally.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

You're my boy, Blue!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> BTW... it's not Kansas if that's what you were thinking. I don't know why anyone would think Kansas though.


Maybe it is the sparkly red shoes you are wearing...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Maybe it is the sparkly red shoes you are wearing...


That was supposed to be between us! I sent you that picture at your request. :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> That was supposed to be between us! I sent you that picture at your request. :r


You know the story about secrets, right?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Tomorrow should be the day my provoked attack comes to a head.

Be afraid, be very afraid...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

OK, this is what the tracking says... never said dropped off yet, yet it definitely went out with first pick up on Friday.

"Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7490 0336 9552

No information is available for this item. Please contact the sender."

Now, that's not the normal note it says about no record... who knows what this means? I've had USPS pull wierd things with delivery confirmation, even never showing it delivered when it was, but I've never seen this message.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Dangit... if this doesn't land today, I'm going to be bummed. It was a pretty nice package.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

waiting for a bomb to drop is so exciting. It is almost unbearable.


----------



## SmokesInAZ (Nov 2, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> OK, this is what the tracking says... never said dropped off yet, yet it definitely went out with first pick up on Friday.
> 
> "Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7490 0336 9552
> 
> ...


It just means they didn't scan it at pickup. Some PO employees are to lazy to do so. When I drop boxes off at the PO I have to ask them to scan them while I am standing there, just so I have conformation it was dropped off.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

SmokesInAZ said:


> It just means they didn't scan it at pickup. Some PO employees are to lazy to do so. When I drop boxes off at the PO I have to ask them to scan them while I am standing there, just so I have conformation it was dropped off.


That makes sense, I dropped it off by work and the employees are pretty lazy there (I've waited for them to open like 15 minutes past the scheduled time because they were talking behind the counter! :c

Thanks for the answer, bump for you.

Edit: 24 hour rule, I'll get you sometime this week.


----------



## SmokesInAZ (Nov 2, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> That makes sense, I dropped it off by work and the employees are pretty lazy there (I've waited for them to open like 15 minutes past the scheduled time because they were talking behind the counter! :c
> 
> Thanks for the answer, bump for you.
> 
> Edit: 24 hour rule, I'll get you sometime this week.


Thanks!

Just tell the PO employee that you want the DC scanned, if you have to explain, tell them you need it for proof of receipt.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmmm... this definitely should have been there yesterday. I guess I can't check without spoiling the suprise to the recipient since it never got scanned in for the delivery confirmation.

I'll wait until tonight and PM the person that was supposed to get this.

I've realized I'm not a patient person when it comes to sending packages...


----------



## SmokesInAZ (Nov 2, 2006)

They should still scan it upon delivery though. I sure delivery will show up on that package. I have been having 2-3 day packages taking up to 5 cause the USPS is swamped this time of year.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the level headed post again... I told you guys I get impatient when I ship things! When I am the recipient, I can wait, but it's harder as the sender.

Maybe this will work out for the best, all four of my packages, this one that was sent Friday morning and the three I mailed this weekend will land the same day. Should make for some nice fireworks...


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Sometimes the delivery scan takes some time to show up in their system, if it ever does. I've seen it a number of times where the package is delivered and NOTHING ever happens in their system. It's possible that it's there and the recipient just hasn't had a chance to get it if it's an apartment or something like that.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Finally landed... Friday morning to Wednesday... not quite the three days they advertize, and it was only DC to Cleveland!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50493


----------

